# Newb with Qs



## wick (May 23, 2009)

Hiya,

Kevin here from Columbus Ohio. I found this forum from a link on The Perfect Man Cave. Here is are pics of the bathroom remodel and poker tables I built. http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g50/PokerWick/
Why am I linking this? Well, first to let you know that I am not a afraid to get my hands dirty trying things I have never done before. And, well I am just patting myself on the back. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ok now to the reason I am here. I have been thinking about getting a smoker for awhile now and the CFO (AKA the wife) has given me the green light to purchase one. Currently I have a gas grill and can burn chicken with the best of them. Originally I wanted a barrle charcoal smoker with the side mounted fire box like the Royal Oak. I wanted a smoker that looked like a smoker, but after reading some of the posts here, I am leanding towards a GOSM.

My questions are:
1. Is there a side mounted smoker like the Royal Oak the does not need any modification?
2. Does the GOSM need any modification?
3. What am I missing with a gas smoker?
4. And lastly I cant find I link to the manufactures website for the GOSM. I would like to get a look at the different models and find a local supplier.

Sorry for the long first post and thanks for the help.
Wick


----------



## dingle (May 23, 2009)

Wick, first of all welcome to the SMF. We ARE one big happy family. I cant speak much for the side mounted fire box smokers. I am however, pro-GOSM! There are some here that will only use stick-burners because thats the way smoking "should be done". "There should be no other fuel used for heat except wood". I myself have turned out great que using propane. The GOSM is a simple, set-it and forget-it type rig. Temps are very easily maintained as long as you stay away from opening the door to look at your masterpiece. I had to do no mods to my GOSM. I'm sure someone will be along soon to fill you in on the stick-burners. As for your last question, it has been said GOSM was going out of business. Walmart in our area still has them. Good luck, see you around the forums and again...welcome to the SMF!


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

Kevin welcome to SMF glad you joined us. I don't own a SFB Charcoal Smoker so don't really know if any are out there that don't require mods. I do own a GOSM and they are great. Some people only think you can produce good Q from charcoal, some say wood only, and some think if done right you can get great Q with about any smoker. The only mods I have done to my GOSM is to drill a hole in the side to run digital thermometer probe wires thru and a different chip pan. The GOSM is very user friendly and doesn't require as much attention as the charcoal smokers. The only places I know of that have the GOSM's right now are Walmart and Bass Pro Shops I'm sure there are more places but thats all I know of. Let us know what you get and have fun. You'll find lots of good info here and some great recipes as well.


----------



## dingle (May 23, 2009)

Piney, I'm starting to feel like a seasoned veteran here when a member of your caliber pretty much quotes what I had to say!! Whoa!


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

Don't know about that but you type to fast


----------



## old poi dog (May 23, 2009)

I have the GOSM. I've used it with charcoal. I replaced the firebox with a 10 inch cast iron skillet and put lit charcoal in there as the primary source of heat. I would throw in wood chips/chunks for my smoke. When the charcoals get low, I'd put another or two in to maintain my target temps. I've done 6 hour rib smokes without taking the ashes out. You could put some sort of grate on top of the skillet, and put the lit charcoal on there, and let the ashes drop into the skillet for longer smokes.

I haven't tried using wood as primary source of heat and smoke in there ...yet.  I forgot to add that I have the small GOSM and  what I described above works when I want the option of not using the propane.


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

LOL he was excited i guess.


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

welcome aboard Kevin.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 23, 2009)

Welcome Kevin - I'm sure you'll get all the info you need here!


----------



## wick (May 23, 2009)

Well I think I am hosed on the GOSM. No Wal-Mart with in 100 miles has it in stock and the closest Bass Pro is in Toledo, about 2 hours from here. So is there another alternative?

I am back looking at the Royal Oak Heavy Duty, at $400 ( with the side fire box) is there something else I should be looking at?

I did a search for mobs to this model and didn't find anything specific. Any one know or have a write up on how and what mobs to make?


----------



## old poi dog (May 23, 2009)

Hmmm....no GOSM in the area....$400.00 budget.....how about a Camp Chef Smoke Vault?


----------



## werdwolf (May 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  That bathroom remodel is incredible!


----------



## wick (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Werd.

Well I found a GOSM at a Bass Pro shop in Cincinnati, about 2 hours away, and I am heading out soon. The biggest one they have is 36"H x 24"W x 16"D for 199.

From what I have read here I should replace the stock thermometer. Is there one you guys suggest?


----------



## irishteabear (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2009)

That would be the "Big Block" great smoker. Personally I would skip the smoker mounted thermometer and spend those dollars on a couple digital meat thermometers.


----------



## wick (May 25, 2009)

Piney I have one digital therm and planned on getting another, but dont I need one to monitor the temp inside the smoker? Or do you use the meat therms for this as well?


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2009)

I actually use a digital remote thermometer to monitor the smoker temps that way i can do it from in the house


----------



## ski1559 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a newbie from columbus also.  
I just picked up a GOSM at the Walmart on Bethel Rd. They had two already assembled. I asked them how much and they could not find the pricetag or barcode. After 20 minutes of waiting, they told me I could have it for $100.  I told them I would be back. I went home and came back an hour later. I noticed they both had dents in the door. I told them this and asked for a further discount.  All the floor guys said "No, I don't think so". They called the manager and said to give it to me for $80.  I walked out the door for $85+.  I seasoned it last week and am now reading up for my first smoke.
They might still have one left. It had a pretty good dent in the front door, but I think with a little banging, it would work.
The smoker was in the outdoor section right by the checkout.
Good Luck.

ski
ps-where can I find a rub for pulled pork?


----------



## wick (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok so I got it all set up and seasoned. Decided to do twice smoke spuds, and beer can chicken and one of these meat pies. But used burger and added pepperoni.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=fattie+pie

Well over all the results were positive. The spuds and the chicken all got eaten, but the meat pie had a very very strong smoke taste.

I used hickory and had to refill the wood chips once. Was a mix of chips and chunks. For most of the time there was a very lite stream of blue smoke from the top. Just before I had to refill it there was alot of white smoke.

So my new newb questions.
Should I not have refilled the wood?
Is the white smoke normal?
Why did the pie have such a strong smoke flavor?

Here are some pics. Yea that is a coke can in the chicken pic, Sam Adams doesn't come in cans. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The first pic is were the white smoke was coming out. There was alot more than the pic shows.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 18, 2009)

How long did your wood burn for the first time?
Also, ground beef will pick up the smoke a lot more easily than other textured meats that are more solid.
The white smoke is normal whenever you throw fresh wood on.  I use chunks and have recently begun burning them before I throw them on and that helps to cut out that thicker white smoke.  I'm sure there is a name for it, like tbs...
Looks like your meal came out great, shame the meatloaf/pie was over smoked.

One quick helpful tip about pics.
If you copy the IMG Code from photobucket then you can paste the pics directly in your thread.


----------



## wick (Jun 19, 2009)

The first batch of wood burned/smoked for about 1.5 hours. The second batch about the same. All in all the meat was in the smoker for about 4 hours at 225.

The chicken came out really moist. The skin had a realy strong smoke flavor too. I think Hickory may not be the wood for me and mine. I think the next batch I will try Apple Wood.

What can you do to keep your meat from being over smoked?


----------



## danreeve (Jun 19, 2009)

hey hey, another newb from columbus.  We must be taking over.

Dan


----------



## harrylips (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!  First off, yes - hickory is a tad strong but I like using it.  Secondly, it is true that ground meat takes on much more smoke flavor than regular cuts.

Apple wood for sure is good,  I use that on every cook just about - in combination with other woods according to my taste.

Lastly, when it comes to chicken - I don't ever eat the skin on a smoked bird, like i do if it's oven roasted.  The skin off a smoked bird is too rubbery for me, not very crisp, and yes - it's very smokey flavored.  I think the lower temps of smoking, combined with the smoke itself, is why the skin doesn't crisp up like if it's oven-roasted at higher temps.

Some folks go to all kinds of trouble to MAKE the skin crisp when smoking, but to me, the flavor of the bird is so good when smoked, I could care less about even trying the skin...


----------



## smoken yankee (Jun 19, 2009)

Go with a fruit wood for chicken, turkey. I mix apple and cherry together and what a difference it makes, if you want crispy skin on a chicken, I do a beer can chicken on my webber, first I put a rub on the bird and let it sit in the frig for two hours covered, you can even put some of the rub under the skin.


----------

